# The Vin Baker Rumour/Articles Thread



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

*Vin Baker comes to Toronto?*

Hi EveryOne

I am new in this forums
I have a question: should we sign Vin Baker.
I think he can help us alot in play off

Thanks guys


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome to the boards!

I think it is very unlikely our team will give Vin a look. At this point, he is almost untouchable. Baker has repeatedly shown he is incapable of overcoming his sickness.

It's a shame, too, because he was once a great player.

It's not like Vin is sitting at home waiting for a phone call. He has been expelled from Boston and his first priority right now is to get together with the Players Association and sue the Celtics for terminating his contract. He is busy with this right now. Plus, it's not like he is in tip-top shape, either. He is unable to play.

I doubt you will see Vin in a uniform at any point for the remainder of this season.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The New York Knicks are pretty much the only team that Vin is currently considering.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Welcome to the Raptors' board

Vin Baker - I just don't think his problems will be solved quickly enough for him to play again this season.

Too bad. Well if we did sign him KO wouldn't play him anyway.


----------



## pui_jai (Feb 17, 2004)

Wayy to dangerous of a signing because of all his baggage.


----------



## Milla (Jan 27, 2004)

He's an okay player right now, not nearly as good as he was in 1997. I don't think we should sign him though, with all his problems and such.


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

Vin Baker is a personnal ticking time bomb
stay far away GG


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, the New York Daily News is suggesting that Toronto is indeed interested in Baker, along with Philadelphia.

We might actually sign Baker after all.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Vin Baker's list of suitors now includes Toronto and Philadelphia, while the Knicks' interest in the free agent power forward may be fading, according to a league source. The Knicks continue to maintain that they are monitoring Baker, who was released by the Celtics last week and is in a legal battle with Boston after the club terminated the final two years of his contract worth $35 million. Aaron Goodwin, Baker's agent, said that as far as he knew the Knicks were still in the running.
> 
> - New York Daily News


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

His addiction to drugs is going to receive him the cut from the Raptors.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> His addiction to drugs is going to receive him the cut from the Raptors.


Its alcohol not drugs LOL :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

the line-up could be great until carter and rose come back

pg-Roger
sg-Glover
sf-Donyell
pf-Baker(he can see around 20+ min. in the first 2 weeks)
c-Bosh

and when carter and rose come back wow 

we could make some damage in the playoff...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> the line-up could be great until carter and rose come back
> 
> pg-Roger
> ...


Baker would be playing at the centre, which is the real purpse of signing him: to take pressure off of Chris Bosh.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vin Baker comes to Toronto?*



> Originally posted by <b>Raptor</b>!
> Hi EveryOne
> 
> I am new in this forums
> ...


This guy is from Toronto, and his name is Raptor, aged at 31 as well. What a true RAPTOR if u ask me.. Good personality here!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

LMAO, I have a feeling that the guy wont come back to post again.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> LMAO, I have a feeling that the guy wont come back to post again.


LOL That was cold..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Its alcohol not drugs LOL :laugh:


Alcohol is a drug smart guy.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Vin Baker's list of suitors now includes Toronto and Philadelphia, while the Knicks' interest in the free agent power forward may be fading, according to a league source. The Knicks continue to maintain that they are monitoring Baker, who was released by the Celtics last week and is in a legal battle with Boston after the club terminated the final two years of his contract worth $35 million. Aaron Goodwin, Baker's agent, said that as far as he knew the Knicks were still in the running.
> 
> - New York Daily News


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1746170


says nothing about the raptors...seems its NY and Miami fighting for him


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Alcohol is a drug smart guy.


Alcohol is not a drug.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Alcohol is not a drug.


:yes: The alcohol it's legal


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

If any of the eastern conference team sign him than they are stupid. What's the point if your not a contending championship team. Maybe the Lakers, Kings, Spurs and Mavs. Vin Baker suck period. He on the smoking crack diet. Don't you see him twitch when he do his corny post moves.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> any of the eastern conference team sign him than they are stupid. What's the point if your not a contending championship team. Maybe the Lakers, Kings, Spurs and Mavs. Vin Baker suck period. He on the smoking crack diet. Don't you see him twitch when he do his corny post moves.


WOW one of the worst post ever ¡¡¡


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> If any of the eastern conference team sign him than they are stupid. What's the point if your not a contending championship team. Maybe the Lakers, Kings, Spurs and Mavs. Vin Baker suck period. He on the smoking crack diet. Don't you see him twitch when he do his corny post moves.


omg....i dunno where you got the "Vin Baker suck" from....i think someone is on a smoking crack diet himself....


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

jl2001 why are u a **** ****** lol??????:laugh:

no more of that.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Baker is visiting with Heat officials over the weekend, and with Knicks officials early next week. Heat GM Pat Riley is determined to snatch the F-C.* 

Hopefully MLSE will also invite him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Vin Baker has spent the past two days in Miami meeting with Heat officials and is expected to visit Monday with the New York Knicks, ESPN.com has learned.
> 
> Baker, released by the Boston Celtics earlier this month, is being pursued by a clutch of Eastern Conference clubs that also includes Toronto, Philadelphia and Detroit. Sources told ESPN.com that Heat president Pat Riley is optimistic about beating out the competition for Baker.
> 
> Baker's agent, Aaron Goodwin, refused to discuss specific teams but said the veteran power forward hopes to have a new club "by Tuesday at the latest."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1746170


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

If he wants a club by Tuesday, and hasn't visited Toronto yet, then our chances of getting him seem slim to none.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> jl2001 why are u a **** ****** lol??????:laugh:
> 
> no more of that.


This dude is the next Mattsanity. He's a rookie on BBB who loves to talk ****, but will realize he needs to become more mature in a few months.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> says nothing about the raptors...seems its NY and Miami fighting for him


yea, it seems Riley's really determined to bring Baker to MIA.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Alcohol is not a drug.


Yeah it is.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> This dude is the next Mattsanity. He's a rookie on BBB who loves to talk ****, but will realize he needs to become more mature in a few months.


Haha you don't talk **** anymore. What happened?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it is.


*Alcohol is not a drug*


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> *Alcohol is not a drug*


Seriously man, I can't let that kind of thing go. Alcohol an exogenous substance which has an effect on physiology and homeostasis. Therefore it is a drug.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha you don't talk **** anymore. What happened?


the guy still talks ----.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously man, I can't let that kind of thing go. Alcohol an exogenous substance which has an effect on physiology and homeostasis. Therefore it is a drug.


Atleast someone has brains :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously man, I can't let that kind of thing go. Alcohol an exogenous substance which has an effect on physiology and homeostasis. Therefore it is a drug.


If two things have similar traits that does not mean they are in the same category. If you say it is a drug, then please provide a link to a website in which it is clearly stated that alcohol is a drug.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

i don't know if alcohol is drug, never thought about it, don't really care.

they both kind of have the same effects, but i know for a fact that a drug-- weed is long term, as it makes my short term memory bad, and i'm a lot slower at thinking then i used to be, i've lost a lot of stamina too. 

but alcohol on the other hand, i don't think has longterm effects, unless your an alcoholic like mr.baker. i wouldn't know from experience, don't drink that often.

but i'd say alcohol is a drug. both drugs and alcohol are basically meant for having a good time, and have similar effects. who cares though.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> i don't know if alcohol is drug, never thought about it, don't really care.
> 
> they both kind of have the same effects, but i know for a fact that a drug-- weed is long term, as it makes my short term memory bad, and i'm a lot slower at thinking then i used to be, i've lost a lot of stamina too.
> ...


Is hellbot admitting to taking weed? :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Is hellbot admitting to taking weed? :laugh:


well i'm pretty sure everyone has tried it. i mean i first tried weed in grade 6, pretty young.

i never really started smoking it heavly till last year.

i won't take any harder drugs, though, weed is fine. i mean i used to think weed was so bad, but when you actually look at it, so many people smoke it.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> well i'm pretty sure everyone has tried it. i mean i first tried weed in grade 6, pretty young.
> ...


Don't really know what neigbourhood you live in, but not many people do it here, and the ones that do are called "druggies".


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

wow, we're way off topic. haha. 


I doubt we'd be willing to shake up our roster any more than we already have to accomodate Baker. If he actually resigns with an NBA club it will likely not be us. Ron Mercer is a far greater possiblility, as he comes without much of the baggage that Baker carries, but still rather unlikely.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

alcohol is clearly a drug and don't think i'm going out on a limb saying that it has a more negative impact on society than smoking weed. it's much more addictive and impairing. now back to the topic at hand...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Whether or not you consider alcohol a drug, when you say someone is "addicted to drugs," you never mean that they are simply an alcoholic.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

yeah, about the topic at hand.

signing baker would be good for us, and would give us a legit big body off the bench. baker could give us a lot of time at centre, to take the pressure away from bosh, and we could put bosh at his natural power forward position for more of the game.

i think our best bet in the offseason is to trade donyell for a solid centre, so we could go back to playing bosh at power forward, and take a lot of stress of him. or we could make a move to clear cap room, and make a run at dampier, which would be great. if we signed dampier, then we could sign james lang as a backup, and our coaching staff could develop him, and shave some pounds off, and make him into the all-star, he has the talent to be.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The Baker talk should end today.

We just lost 2 straight to the Boston club that cut him loose and cost him 36 mill. The same Boston club that was virtually eliminated from the playoffs and who the Raptors single-handedly brought back into the race.

This is the last place Baker would choose. He will want to guarantee that he is in the playoffs and hope that the Celt's don't make it.

Not that the Heat or Knicks are a lock, but at least they are healthy and didn't just lose 2 to the Celts.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> The Baker talk should end today.
> 
> We just lost 2 straight to the Boston club that cut him loose and cost him 36 mill. The same Boston club that was virtually eliminated from the playoffs and who the Raptors single-handedly brought back into the race.
> ...


I don't see what this has to do with us losing two games to the Celtics. If he bases his options on which team hasn't lost to Boston then he has more serious problems than alcohol.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Vin Baker is a good insidee presence. He was playing very well the first couple months of the year.
He has problems, no doubt about that but the playoffs are a month away.
Taking a chance on a player for a month to better you in the playoffs might just be worth it.

Forget Boston. They have been trying to rid themselves of Vin since the new owners took over. They wanted him to fail and set him up to fail.

According to the Boston papers, New York, Dallas, Miami and LA are all looking at Vin.

If you can get him for the rest of the year for cheap it isn't like he is a bad guy who will ruin your team. He is actually a great guy and he wants to play.
He played Shaq pretty well two years ago in the playoffs.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

According to tsn.ca we are now in the hunt for Vin. However the source comes from Glen Grunwald speaking in his cryptic riddles of "we always want to improve the team" and such.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

According to tsn.ca we are now in the hunt for Vin. However the source comes from Glen Grunwald speaking in his cryptic riddles of "we always want to improve the team" and such.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bring him in Bosh cannot handle big C's at this time of his career does not have the wieght.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

*Vin Baker a Raptor?*

Well according to the Score... the Tornto Raptors are close to signing Vin Baker

Now that this Vin Baker deal is getting pretty real... what are your thoughts on this... Most likely Arch will be cut... there are a couple different scenarios for this deal... what do u guys think?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i hope we release Arch...

Vaker can give us solid minutes. like center.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> i hope we release Arch...
> 
> Vaker can give us solid minutes. like center.


[email protected]!!!111 not Archibald!!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

ya send him to place with stronger alchol 















i dont like baker i see him as a less productive baxter


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> ya send him to place with stronger alchol
> 
> 
> ...




hm, have u checked baker's avg.?

i hate how ppl think baker sucks because of his alcohol problems. WHEN HE PLAYED IN BOSTON, HE WAS A GREAT CONTRIBUTOR...now that he' s not playing, look what happpened to them


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> [email protected]!!!111 not Archibald!!!!


Archibald has no skills whatsoever that is *suppose* to meet the NBA standards, but the only upside he has is that he wants "to try his hardest". 

Release him, it would benefit our team.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Archibald has no skills whatsoever that is *suppose* to meet the NBA standards, but the only upside he has is that he wants "to try his hardest".
> ...


It would only benefit us if KO kept a constant rotation


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

anyone have confirmation? this would be awesome if we get him for a short-term, cheap contract. i hope he's been working his *** off getting in shape since his last game with boston. he was having a heck of a comeback season before a small slip up. he doesn't give us the size we're lacking but he's better than our current options, allowing us to rest Yell and Bosh a little more. props to GG for getting the job done after the deadline.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Archibald has no skills whatsoever that is *suppose* to meet the NBA standards, but the only upside he has is that he wants "to try his hardest".
> ...


I actually like Arch - he is a servicable player for the Raptors if they have 3 other good scorers on the floor (i.e. Bosh, Jalen, vince or Mo Pete).

He plays very hard, can stop big men from getting to their spot and is learning to attack the rim. I think he is a couple of hard working summers away from being a cost-effective respectable rotation player.

+++++++++++++++++++++=

Baker on the other hand is a mistake - again all the talent in the world but talk about ruining chemistry - the guy walked out on 30 Mil - how stable is that?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think vin baker would be a good gamble. i don't know much about his situation, but i understand that he's also been arguing the basic premise behind the allegation that he _did_ indeed violate his alcohol control program in the first place (in addition to his $30 million contract being trashed). in a nutshell, his release from the celts may have been inspired more by boston's hope to take his large contract off the books than because he was violating any particular section of his agreement.

i think having vin on board (for virtually nothing) would help toronto in the depth department. specifically, i think it would go a long way to ensure that our team is never again so shorthanded and impotent following one or two injuries to key players.

our current lineup featuring dion glover already enjoys more of a security blanket than it had even last _week_, and adding baker to fortify a relatively weak frontline would only help to further shore up a non-existent bench. 

on the other hand, i don't know how baker would fit KO's "system" (to this point in the season, it seems as though _no raptor_ has yet to fit that system) but i suppose that that doesn't matter anymore. i'm getting the feeling that KO is accepting the fact that his vision will not be realized this year (if ever) and that our team needs quality, experienced ballplayers, and not just vocal leaders to run left-hand layup drills at practice.

i'm glad that grunwald's putting his hand in the same fire as the knicks and the heat; i'm glad that he's not just throwing in the towel against the same money-wielding powers whom he's challenging for a playoff spot. (renewed passion, intensity and commitment from the GM's office. )

peace


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> Baker on the other hand is a mistake - again all the talent in the world but talk about ruining chemistry - the guy walked out on 30 Mil - how stable is that?


baker didn't walk out on anything. boston thought they had received information that he violated his substance abuse program, and then used that as the reason to tear up his contract.

the players' union has since filed a grievance and will be (according to billy knight) fighting tooth and nail to get baker his due $$$. some have already voiced the opinion that danny ainge and his cohorts were just trying to free cap room by terminating a big contract, and decided to take their chances in court versus vin baker. expect a long arbitration proceeding to follow in the coming months/years.

i guess it's the same thing that the raps went through w/ nate huffman last year- of course, remember, it was a case which toronto ultimately lost. the pending case with vin baker is sure to be quite a bit bigger- with approximately $30 million of unpaid contract at stake.

peace


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

nice...when Jalen and Vince comes back...we can actually go against the top 3 teams now....


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Any links to this guys?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Some interesting quotes:

"Baker's agent, Aaron Goodwin, identified the Knicks, Raptors and Heat as the three teams that have expressed the most interest in his client. At 6-11, Baker was averaging 11.3 points, 5.7 rebounds and shooting 50% in 37 games before being released three weeks ago by Boston for violating his drug aftercare program." New York Daily News

"Toronto general manager Glen Grunwald said yesterday that "we're in the hunt" for former Celtics forward Vin Baker. The Raptors could use a big guy, any big guy, that's for sure. (Jerome Moiso qualifies for now.) Grunwald said he'd been told by Baker's representatives that a decision will come soon. He also said he has talked to the league and been told that there is no legal reason Baker could not sign with a club even while his grievance against the Celtics moves forward. Miami and the Knicks also are believed to be interested in Baker." Boston Globe

"Baker will meet with Thomas in New York, possibly today, and he could be inked by tomorrow. "I don't know what Isiah is doing," Marbury said. "You never know what Isiah's doing. I don't have any thoughts [about Baker]. This is our team. Whatever he says, goes. It doesn't matter what I think, it's what's best for the team." Baker's arrival could further banish Dikembe Mutombo. "I'm not in place, because I'm not making decisions," Mutombo said. "There's a lot of things been done already. Whatever they're doing, it's the direction they want to go." New York Post


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

well, heard it at the Score today that Baker is close to signing with the Raps....if its not true then....:upset: :upset:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Merged. Until he is signed, keep the Vin stuff to this thread.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> well, heard it at the Score today that Baker is close to signing with the Raps....if its not true then....:upset: :upset:


I believe they said that Baker is close to signing a deal... but not with the Raptors. His choices are New York, Miami, and Toronto. He is close to signing a deal with a team, but that does not mean a deal with Toronto.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Some interesting quotes:
> 
> 
> ...



so.....if NY signs baker...can we sign Mutombo?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i guess montross' contract is off the books? i think we can offer baker a decent deal...not sure if i'd want to ink him for next season or not but i'm sure that's what he's looking for.


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

Question guys , Didn't Vin Baker have to be signed by march 1st in order to be on the playoff roster.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Some fresh quotes:

"On the brink of falling out of playoff position, the desperate Knicks are on the verge of adding Vin Baker to the roster. The 6-11 recovering alcoholic met with Knicks president Isiah Thomas yesterday, worked out for the coaching staff at their Westchester practice campus and is expected to sign with the Knicks by tomorrow or Thursday, sources told The Post. Baker, sources said, will visit with Toronto, but that appears to be a courtesy trip. A source close to Baker said, "The Knicks want him and he wants them." Baker also met with Miami last weekend." New York Post

"With a grievance pending against the Celtics, Vin Baker continued his search for a new employer yesterday in New York. The power forward met with Knicks officials, according to his agent, Aaron Goodwin. Baker has already met with representatives from the Miami Heat. Serious discussions with Toronto are ongoing, and Philadelphia remains a possible suitor." Boston Globe

"Baker's agent, Aaron Goodwin, said Monday that his client's top three choices are the Heat, Knicks or Raptors. "I don't have a comment on whether anybody's the front-runner. It's still not decided, and we will continue to talk to other teams as well," said Goodwin, who hopes to get a deal done by Wednesday. Baker, 32, averaged 11.3 points and 5.7 rebounds in 37 games for the Celtics this season before admitting to drinking again. He filed a grievance with the player's association regarding the remainder of his $36 million contract, which Boston is refusing to honor. The Heat, Knicks and Raptors all have the same prorated share of the $1.07 million veteran's minimum to offer Baker." South Florida Sun-Sentinel


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

damn, it's hard to compete against new york in this sort of thing. oh well, we wasn't a necessity anyways.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> damn, it's hard to compete against new york in this sort of thing. oh well, we wasn't a necessity anyways.


New York will eat Vin Baker alive and spit him out. I give him 2-4 months before he divorces with the Knicks.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> New York will eat Vin Baker alive and spit him out. I give him 2-4 months before he divorces with the Knicks.


with mutumbo, kurt thomas, harrington, sweetney, and nazr mohammed, i'm not sure why they want baker so much.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

maybe because Isaiah hates toronto?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*The NBA sent a memo to all 29 teams telling them they cannot sign Vin Baker until his arbitration case is decided, prompting an angry response Tuesday from the players' union.

"It is outrageous for the NBA to prevent Vin Baker from signing with any NBA club," union director Billy Hunter said. "The league's action is a clear admission that Vin is not only fit to play professional basketball, but there are numerous teams willing to sign him today."*

- Associated Press


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *The NBA sent a memo to all 29 teams telling them they cannot sign Vin Baker until his arbitration case is decided, prompting an angry response Tuesday from the players' union.
> 
> "It is outrageous for the NBA to prevent Vin Baker from signing with any NBA club," union director Billy Hunter said. "The league's action is a clear admission that Vin is not only fit to play professional basketball, but there are numerous teams willing to sign him today."*
> ...


This saves us some time to impress Baker, and that he doesn't make a quick decision to sign with New York.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *The NBA sent a memo to all 29 teams telling them they cannot sign Vin Baker until his arbitration case is decided, prompting an angry response Tuesday from the players' union.
> 
> "It is outrageous for the NBA to prevent Vin Baker from signing with any NBA club," union director Billy Hunter said. "The league's action is a clear admission that Vin is not only fit to play professional basketball, but there are numerous teams willing to sign him today."*
> ...


I really think this could work in our favor. If Baker is going to look at being competitive through the playoffs, the raptors could very easily be the most likely for success out of the three: 

We're argueably the best of the three teams at full strength. With vince carter back this will hopefully become more apparant. And the addition of a servicable big man is one of our most glaring needs. The knicks have that...but aren't using them to their potential (see mutombo) Baker could easily be overlooked in the fast paced NY system, and would likely have more success in the slow down game run by miami and Toronto. In my opinion toronto is the better of those two teams. He might also enjoy going to a smaller market franchise rather than live under the watchful eye of the media in a big US city like NY or Miami. Especially after all he's gone through the past few months.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vin Baker comes to Toronto?*



> Originally posted by <b>Raptor</b>!
> Hi EveryOne
> 
> I am new in this forums
> ...



I told u slasher, the guy wont come back.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vin Baker comes to Toronto?*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I told u slasher, the guy wont come back.


Haha you scared a rookie poster away. :woot:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

"Hearings on Baker's grievance over the Celtics' termination of his contract have been set for April 12 and 13, followed by two more days of hearings two weeks later. But the players' union said it could revisit those dates and possibly look for something earlier if it loses Thursday's ruling. Baker, let go by the Celtics last month, showed up for the meeting at the union office, and in the two-hour session his side produced an affidavit saying he has been offered a multi-year contract by Miami, which Baker declined. The forward, who appeared fine as he works to overcome alcohol-related issues that caused his suspension from - and ultimate termination by - the Celtics, showed evidence that three teams (New York and Toronto are the others) are prepared to sign him." 

- Boston Herald


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

"Wasserman said Baker turned down the offer from the Heat because he believes he can get a better deal if he is allowed to show his skills the rest of this season. However, Celtics counsel Neil Jacobs said afterward that Baker's snubbing of the Heat was ``designed for tactical purposes'' to disprove the Celtics' assertion that he is unfit to play." 

- Boston Herald


"Yesterday's hearing was only to determine whether Baker could sign with a team. The Knicks, Heat and Raptors are all interested in Baker, who was averaging 11.3 points and 5.7 rebounds with Boston. Baker already has met with Knicks president Isiah Thomas." 

- New York Daily News


"Multiple sources have told The Post Baker plans to sign with the Knicks. Jean Baker, Vin's mother, told The Post in a telephone interview from her suburban Hartford home, "He's doing wonderful. I think it's going to be good for him to play [this season]." 

- New York Post


----------

